# Fished Navarre Today



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

I fished at Navarre today and caught:
- Hardhead (1)
- Sharks? (2)
- Pompano (1)

First pompano for me so it made my trip.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

NICE and with the Kido..Great job there.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

The Navarre Grand Slam. Good deal. Now pass that pole to the lady and see what she can do.:thumbup:


----------



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

Haha...it took her a bit to get up the courage to even come close...she knows bass, but is convinced everything in the ocean bites. 

What kind of shark does that appear to be?


----------



## RfmTX (Jun 5, 2013)

Sharpnose shark?


----------



## W. Morgan (Jun 16, 2015)

Appears to back a blacknose


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

I call it an Atlantic Sharpnose


----------



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

No more Pompano yesterday, but managed some ladyfish, another small shark and a whiting. We always used whiting as bait in NC, but I read they taste pretty good...do y'all like them? I just threw this one back.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

sethmac said:


> No more Pompano yesterday, but managed some ladyfish, another small shark and a whiting. We always used whiting as bait in NC, but I read they taste pretty good...do y'all like them? I just threw this one back.



Fried Whiting/ground mullet is pretty good if you get one big enough to get a filet off of it

congrats on the fish!


----------



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

Whiting and ladyfish from yesterday...


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Has the grass moved out at Navarre?


----------



## W. Morgan (Jun 16, 2015)

Still good size patches mainly inside the first sandbar


----------

